# Life In Hua Hin



## RonVancouver (Mar 27, 2009)

Can folks let us know how their life is in Hua Hin? any issues with snakes?
How is medical there?


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

RonVancouver said:


> Can folks let us know how their life is in Hua Hin? any issues with snakes?
> How is medical there?


I spent a week in HH once and thought it was a dump!
The beaches are full of Horse **** and the drovers pester you to take a neddy for a ride all the time.....
No way would I live there.......worse than Pattaya in some respects.


----------



## RonVancouver (Mar 27, 2009)

*Horse horse..lol*



King Silk said:


> I spent a week in HH once and thought it was a dump!
> The beaches are full of Horse **** and the drovers pester you to take a neddy for a ride all the time.....
> No way would I live there.......worse than Pattaya in some respects.


Yes, I had these horsemen tease me, never accepting no for an answer...

What area is the best location?


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

Almost anywhere just out of Town imo.


----------

